# Verzweiflung mit  Ben Nevis Montage



## Dreambreaker (15. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute, 
ich habe am Wochenende einen CPU Kühler (Alpenföhn Ben Nevis) bestellt, da mein Mugen II hinüber war.
Heute ist es angekommen und nach etlichen Reviews, die alle besagten, dass der Einbau kinderleicht sei, habe ich mir natürlich keinen Kopf darüber gemacht und mich ans Zeug gelegt.
Nun sitze ich seit einer Stunde davor und hab es immer noch nicht hinbekommen und ich bin gerade wirklich sehr verzweifelt.
Bin ich nun zu dumm um es einzubauen oder gibt es da einfach etwas das ich übersehen habe?

Mein Mainboard: ASRock 880G Extreme 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht das im Moment über dem Prozesser aus, der "blaue Rahmen" welcher von ASRock auf dem Board eingebaut war, musste entfernt werden, um den Mugen 2 einzubauen. 
Diese versuche ich nun auch wieder draufzuschrauben. Und ich glaube die Klemmen des Ben Nevis müssen an diese geklemmt werden?
Bei mir klemmt da nix. Ich weiß auch nicht so Recht wo ich das ganze einhaken soll, es bleibt lose egal ob ich den kleinen Bügel an der Seite des Ben Nevis runterdrücke oder hochhebe. Hier noch ein paar Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht Recht, was ich falsch mache.. Ich habe nichts am Kühler dazu montiert, da es ja bereits passend für das AM3 Board geliefert wird.
Ich würde mich sehr über Hilfestellungen, wenn vorhanden auch Bilder davon, wo die Klemme eingehakt werden soll, am besten auch eine kurze Videoerklärung freuen.
Ich bin auch bereit, sofern jemand in der Nähe von Augsburg wohnt, bei ihm/ihr vorbeizuschauen, um das Teil zusammen einbauen zu können. Dann bitte eine PN zukommen lassen.


----------



## Tobi0613 (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo Dreambreaker,

Den blauen Rahmen ans Mainboard schrauben, bevor du den Kühler montierst, dann WLP auf die CPU, dann die eine Seite einhängen, und mit dem beweglichen Stück verschließen/verriegeln. 
Wenn du dir net sicher bist fragen, oder ins Handbuch schauen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Kusanar (15. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der anderen Seite einhängen (kleiner Überhang auf der blauen Halterung). Den mit dem kleinen Pfeil markierten Schniepel hier auf der Seite nach unten drücken, dann müsste der eigentlich bombenfest sitzen.


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2016)

Beim Ben Nevis mit den Direct Touch Heatpipes würd ich auf den Kühler selber auch noch WLP geben.
(Je nach dem wie groß die Furchen sind)


----------



## Dreambreaker (15. Februar 2016)

Tobi0613 schrieb:


> Hallo Dreambreaker,
> 
> Den blauen Rahmen ans Mainboard schrauben, bevor du den Kühler montierst, dann WLP auf die CPU, dann die eine Seite einhängen, und mit dem beweglichen Stück verschließen/verriegeln.
> Wenn du dir net sicher bist fragen, oder ins Handbuch schauen.
> ...



Erstmal danke für die superschnellen Antworte, ihr seid die Besten Leute!

Blauen Rahmen eingebaut. 
WLP draufgemacht. Wie Abductee geschrieben hat sowohl auf CPU als auch auf den Kühler.
Nur mit dem Einhängen komme ich nicht weiter. Die beigelegte Montageanleitung hilft mir leider nicht weiter, da dieser Vorgang nicht drauf abgebildet ist 



Kusanar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kusanar, der blaue Rahmen sieht meinem schon sehr ähnlich, aber ich habe keine Idee wie du die Klemmen eingehakt hast. Sieh mal bei mir wie knapp das ist, da passt der noch nie und nimmer hin?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatten wir hier schon einmal einen User, dessen Ben Nevis nicht auf ein AMD System passte. Zum Schluss versuchte er es mit roher Gewalt und danach war die CPU in Morse. Ich kann mich aber auch irren. Ich suche mal im Archiv. Ist so gefühlt ein halbes Jahr her.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Februar 2016)

Dreambreaker schrieb:


> Kusanar, der blaue Rahmen sieht meinem schon sehr ähnlich, aber ich habe keine Idee wie du die Klemmen eingehakt hast. Sieh mal bei mir wie knapp das ist, da passt der noch nie und nimmer hin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es muss zuerst die Seite ohne Hebel eingehakt werden, dann die Seite mit Hebel (geöffnet) einhaken und den Hebel runterdrücken!


----------



## Dreambreaker (15. Februar 2016)

Okay, ist drinnen! Ich habe sehr viel Kraft aufgewandt, ich erinnere mich nicht daran jemals mit einer Hardware so gewalttätig umgegangen zu sein, aber er ist endlich fest!
Jetzt hoff ich nur, dass ich bei dem Versuch nichts kaputt gemacht habe. 
Ich berichte nach dem Zusammenbau, ob alles läuft.

Danke danke danke Leute! Ich finde dieses Forum immer wieder faszinierend, wie schnell und gerne die User antworten und helfen versuchen.


EDIT: Alles funktioniert!


----------



## Kusanar (16. Februar 2016)

Super, freut mich 

Mein Bild ist übrigens eigentlich deines, nur etwas beschnitten und mit Pfeilen versehen


----------

